

Show HN: My Open-Source replacement for Reflector. - indrora

Sup, HN?<p>I'm a Mono developer coming from being a Windows developer. One of the things I used every day was Reflector, and since then I've relied on the interface MonoDevelop provides, which isn't all that great all things considered.<p>So I wrote my own: Mirror.<p>I've gotten it almost where I want it, but its hit the point where I dont have enough expertise in the world of .NET (and frankly, Comp Sci) to be able to continue much more.<p>Here's an example of what it looks like, running: http://i.imgur.com/DaTah.png<p>What I dont have implemented:<p>- Attributes on anything. They simply dont exist in Cecil's concept of the world.
- Getter's and Setter's on Properties.
- Class Decompilation
- Being Nice (tm)
======
Hrundi
Hello Indrora,

Nice work! I'm afraid the link to the mirror is busted. I suggest you upload
it to Github (if it wasn't already).

While I don't have great expertise on .NET, I'd be glad to give you a hand.

Also, anything that can leave Reflector and the fiasco around it in the past,
is good in my book ;)

------
indrora
<https://bitbucket.org/indrora/mirror>

Apparently, the link got lost.

